# Flip down TV



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I recently swapped the traditional style postable TV for a flat screen job with DVD built in.

Using this link http://www.av4home.co.uk/acatalog/BT7525-Under_cabinet_flip_down_lcd_tv_wall_mount.html I bought the bracket and after a bit of jiggery pokery - hey presto - a flip down TV/DVD!

It can swivel about so is OK for TV in bed, or can be viewed from the opposite end of the van as shown in the pic.

The bracket is well worth the money and it has "freed" up the large TV cupboard - a perfect place for storing Oscar's toys and clothes etc

Rapide561


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Well done russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TV*

Hello Shane

I still need to have a TV wires and cables tidying up party at some point!

Rapide561


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I think I have some cable tidy in my garage, i'll have to have a hunt around.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TV*

Hello

I am hopefully making a "perfect" hole in the base of the cupboard, then removing the premoulded plus etc and threading the wires through.

The cupboard is then surplus but will certainly be used. Plus I like the height of the flip down TV better than when it was in the cupboard.

I think we may aswell kip in the van tonight - I am wrecked so will sleep like a baby!

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: TV*



Rapide561 said:


> Plus I like the height of the flip down TV better than when it was in the cupboard.


Looks great, Russell. The lower mounting looks much better. Does it flip up to a horizontal position? I presume it does, although from the photo, it doesn't look like there's much room.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flip up TV*

Evening Gerald

Yes, it swings the other way (to coin a phrase) so that the screen is facing the bed, then flips up and locks into position.

Once the wires are relocated it will look much better. It is also 7KG lighter than is predecessor. Every little helps!

Rapide561


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Only thing that concerns me Russell, having bought and installed a similar device, is,....are the underneath of the shelves/cupboards man enough to hold the TV whilst travelling, bearing in mind rough roads, potholes and vibration? 
I think, in retrospect I will alter my installation, contrary to instructions, to the rear of the under cupboard where there is a little more support from the rear of the cabinet. It is not important that it folds up, just secures the kit. 
Observations...? Just thinking of the rules of leverage...
Malc


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TV*

Hi Malc

I did consider this. There are four screws that secure the bracket to the underside of the cupbaord. The base of the cupboard in almost one inch thick and so is fairly solid. Also, the screws and bracket are mounted towards the edge of the cupboard base, rather than the centre.

Rapide561


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Russell are you sure it is solid under the cabinet and not 2 pieces of 4mm ply between timber batons , reason i,m asking just fitted a flip down tv in my mates Bessacar ( same as swift ) this was found to be hollow between the 2 sheets. Reason being i presume to save weight ???? just a thought

Cheers Mark


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cupboard*

Hi Mark

Well it sounds solid and it felt it - screwing those screws in was hard going!

Rapide561


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Russell your spot on...........mines solid  

Cheers Mark


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

I was more, or am concerned about the joins of the vertical edges of the cupboard as opposed to the strength of the base. If the sides of the cupboard are butt joined and glued, (as most things now days), the joints on the vertical sections where they join the base to which is screwed the bracket would be under stress beyond the design strength. Hope this is clear! In other words, static I would not have doubts, mobile, vibration, bad surfaces etc.could lead to a Tv joined to a laminated plank!
Malc :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TV*

Hi Malc

Good point. The original portable TV sat in the cupbaord on a swivel base thing - so presumably even though the TV was strapped down, it must still have vibrated a fair bit as the base thing it was sat on moved about freely.

In traffic, it sits securely. There was a bit of wobble at first but I have tightened a few nuts and use some cardboard to pack the pack.

Only time will tell I guess!

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I had a request for details of where I got the bracket from

http://www.av4home.co.uk/acatalog/BT7525-Under_cabinet_flip_down_lcd_tv_wall_mount.html

Russell


----------



## 93986 (May 1, 2005)

great, thanks for that russell, it looks just what i need !

Mark


----------

